# blue dye stinks.. but need opinons...



## keepfaith17

AF should have arrived yesterday and hasnt yet, slight crapping past few days but no bad back pain like how i normally know AF is arriving. Cycles always pretty normal with 27-28 days. (yesterday was CD28).

POAS shortly after already using the bathroom so urine diluted. 

1 pic is in the time frame,( i was still in the bathroom stall LOL) i swear i could see a line but i have line eye.
i tweaked the picture a bit later after getting back to my desk and both lines have color. 

i decided to do the water trick to see if it was an evap since adding water is supposed to make an evap line disappear and it didnt change. if anything the blue on the thin line is more visable since the water "washes" away more of the yellow'ness of urine. then i tweaked the water test result.. 

what do yall think? still just an evap?


----------



## Aphy

I see something vvf on the blue test but it doesn’t look as thick as it should be and also not sure of colour. The line on the red is also very thin. I would wait a day and then test again after a long hold. Fx for you!


----------

